# Repitching slurry from stout into light beers



## Happyrock (21/4/14)

Hey all, 

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience Repitching slurry from a stout into a lighter beer and if they found any roast flavour carried over. I'm currently brewing an oatmeal stout with wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire and I would like to brew some pale ales with it as well. If I collect some slurry and give it a good wash with some chilled boiled water will it be ok to use in a light beer? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Yob (21/4/14)

The general rule of thumb is pitch from light to dark and from mild to heavy...


----------



## Donske (21/4/14)

I pitched some 1084 from a Guinness clone into a test batch of Rye mild last week, I can't detect any carry over from the roast barley, the large percentage of Rye could be covering it though.


----------



## Red Baron (21/4/14)

I've pitched slurry from a stout to an ale once before, but did as you've suggested and washed it first. I don't remember any carry over.

Cheers,
RB.


----------



## geneabovill (21/4/14)

The Yeast Book reckons that yeast doesn't come out the other end of a fermentation unscathed. It picks up hop oils, grain flavours and even colour from the previous batch.

Someone with more scientific vernacular could probably explain it better, but from memory that sort of thing happens.

Having said that, it probably doesn't matter too much on a home brew scale - I'd say it's more pertinent for pro breweries where consistency is super important. (Or should be, anyway.)


----------

